# Equipo Lg cm9530 indica S-Protect (ultra low frequencies)



## albertgpm86 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola que tal

Tengo un problema con el equipo lg cm9530, este equipo funciona correctamente a cualquier volume con casi cualquier tipo de musica a excepción de canciones que utilicen bajas frecuencias, un ejemplo son la canciones del artista Bassotronics, que maneja frecuencias por debajo de los 15hz. Por lo que he investigado es un defecto de fabrica de este modelo y me gustaria me asesoraran para poder resolverlo.

Cuento con el diagrama de servicio pero por mas que lo he estudiado no logro encontrar el problema. La fuente es de tipo SMPS su salida es de +/- 62v, el amplificador es clase D.
El equipo cuenta con 6 altavoces. De esos 6, 2 son subwoofers de 6ohm a "380w" cada uno de esos son controlados por un irs2092 con salida a 2 mosfet irf6775 los mosfet tambien son alimentados con esos 62v. La fuente SMPS tiene 6 capacitores electroliticos de 2200uf a 80v alimentados por +62/-62, 2 (c966 y c968) estan en la placa de la fuente conmutada  y los restantes (c707,c752,c728,c79) estan en el area de amplificacion cerca de los mosfet.

He hecho varias mediciones pero sin resultado.He pensado que el problema este en la configuracion del irs2092 ya que posiblemente sea que el subwoofer este demandando demasiada corriente y el irs2092 me este protegiendo los mosfet mandando el S-Protect, sin embargo lo dudo puesto que a el volumen 18 con dos subwoofers me tira el s-protect y con un subwoofer conectado puedo subir mas el volumen hasta llegar a 24 y de nuevo me tira el s-protect. Muy probablemente sea la fuente que no esta entregando la corriente necesaria en el momento de que lo solicita el amplificador (Cuando la musica genera frecuencias muy bajas). Lei este articulo en planetanalog.com/document.asp?doc_id=527890, pero en español no se como se le conozca a ese ruido o desfase del la fuente conmutada.

Mis mayor dudas es:

Le puedo poner mas capacitores a la fuente SMPS? o de mayor capacidad?
Cualquier aporte es bienvenido.

Gracias por el apoyo y por tomarse el tiempo de leerlo. Les adjunto parte del diagrama de servicio.


----------



## dantonio (Mar 23, 2016)

Coincido con lo que tu dices, es cierto en la Web son varias las consultas referidas a este 
mismo tema, por lo tanto te sugiero realizar a través de la siguiente página una consulta 
directa al propio fabricante:
http://www.lg.com/co/soporte-producto/lg-CM8430#manuals_panel
Desearía que allí respondan y te ayuden a resolver el problema.
Saludos.


----------



## albertgpm86 (Mar 28, 2016)

trato de comprender su funcionamineto y ese seria mi ultima opcion, enviarlo a revision.

Otra observacion, cuando el equipo esta encendido y no estoy reproduciendo musica sus valores estan en 61.7 y -61.5, cuando en el equipo reproduzco una frecuencia de 15hz a un volumen alto, donde los subwoofers excursionan bastante, el voltaje cae a +58.5v y -64.7, eso es normal en una fuente? El voltaje se conserva pero porque el voltaje negativo se incrementa?

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## albertgpm86 (Abr 23, 2016)

Realice varias pruebas con la fuente, tiene un sistema de correccion de factor de potencia. La fuente cuenta con un CI que permite cambiar la frecuencia desde 40khz hasta 140khz, modifique la frecuencia a 100khz,120khz y 140khz, sin ningun cambio. Modifique la resistencia del sensor de corriente del CI que va de la salida de voltaje al optocoplador, logre aumentar el voltaje a -62.2 y +61.98, sin ninguna mejor. Valide la salida de la fuente con osciloscopio para ver si encontraba un voltaje de rizado y nada, el voltaje es casi perfecto, el ripple es casi imperceptible. Le agregue 2 condensadores a la salida de la fuente de 100v 4700uf y logre pasar del volumen 16 donde me tiraba protect a volumen 17, o sea aumento 2 volumenes, le agregue un capacitor mas a la linea negativa y logre aumentar hasta volumen 19. Eso significa que la fuente no proporciona la suficiente corriente en el momento exacto y por eso necesita el apoyo de capacitores?


----------



## albertgpm86 (Jun 12, 2016)

La solución es cambiar la frecuencia de trabajo a de 120khz a 140khz para aumentar el amperaje de consumo, se debe cambiar la resistencia R961 de 12k por una de 10k y la res R949 de 22 por 560 este ultimo es para evitar que cuando el equipo reproduzca frecuencias debajo de los 12hz a buen volumen no tire la protección, el ICEHS01G que es el circuito de feedback de la fuente, esta mal calibrada por eso cambie la resistencia R949. La fuente unicamente se calienta cuando trabaja por mas de 6hrs, he subido todo el volumen y ya no tira S-Proteccion.


----------



## jose julio (Ago 23, 2019)

Hola colegas esos equipos es conveniente cambiar filtros
 de la fuente por más capacidad y por lo general resuelve el problema


----------



## Jose Velazco (Ago 23, 2019)

hola lamentable mente esos equipos no fueron fabricado para reproducir tan baja frecuencia .por lo que te recomiendo que consigas un amplificador externo . saludos


----------

